# Paralyzed spiders?



## Thylacine (Jun 30, 2006)

I just found a Mud wasp nest. It is full of spiders that have been paralyzed by the wasps. Has anyone ever tried using these as mantis food? My only concern would be the spider venom causing problems for my mantids. I have also been able to catch a few of these wasps. I have had no problem feeding bees to my mantids, but these wasps are designed to sting through an arthropod exoskeleton and their venom is designed to paralyze arthrods. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## infinity (Jun 30, 2006)

Spiders, I cans ee no problem- mantids eat spiders in the wild and suffer no harm. Besides, spider venom is toxic in the blood-stream, not if ingested (as it's just a cocktail of enzymes etc and these will just get broken down in the gut). Only problem is that if they're paralyzed, they won't move and so won't attract the attention of the mantis...

As for the wasps... You have a point. It could be a problem. However, each wasp is designed to GENERALLY target one type of prey - and very rarely have the equipment of the knowledge as to how to tackle others. One species I know attacks ant lions, but I would bet money it couldn't really take on anything else...


----------

